# ملف للحسابات الميكانيكية ( تكييف و حريق و ضغط سلالم) لبرج مراقبة ارتفاعه 104 متر



## ramyacademy (6 أكتوبر 2013)

http://www.4shared.com/office/o0V6x_26/Calculation_Notes_-_Apdx_2_-_M.html

رابط لملف عن حسابات لبرج مراقبة 104 متر 

أسألكم الدعاء


----------



## thaeribrahem (6 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور يا استاذ جاري التحميل


----------



## كمال عزت (6 أكتوبر 2013)

thank you however the file incorporate just only separators paper without any calculations note at all


----------



## كمال عزت (6 أكتوبر 2013)

Please upload the intend file and you are blessed


----------



## ramyacademy (6 أكتوبر 2013)

Dear Kamal , its true the file seems to be corrupted 
I will search for another good copy and upbload it shortly


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (6 أكتوبر 2013)

جاري التحميل وشكراً


----------



## شادى عزام (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم*



ramyacademy قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/office/o0V6x_26/Calculation_Notes_-_Apdx_2_-_M.html
> 
> رابط لملف عن حسابات لبرج مراقبة 104 متر
> 
> أسألكم الدعاء


جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## عمران احمد (16 أكتوبر 2013)

برجاء اعادة رفع الملف الكامل
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## berd (10 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم​


----------



## الأشقر الغامض (12 أبريل 2014)

أخي الكريم أرجو رفع الملف على رابط جديد لأن القديم لا يعمل وجزاك الله خيراً ...


----------

